# converting pickup truck into ev truck



## madderscience (Jun 28, 2008)

hmm. guessing that prior response is a spambot.

In order to be helpful we need to know several things from you. You can look at the sticky on the "ev conversions and builds" section but it boils down to:

your budget
your desired range and top speed/acceleration
your skill set
desired vehicle type.

a 2700kg/6000lb vehicle is equivalent to a midsize pickup truck, at least in US market terms. you only state a motor RPM, I don't know how that maps to desired top speed. Terrain will be a factor too, you need more power if you live in a hilly area.

General advice:

a vehicle that size assuming the load does not dramatically affect rolling resistance or aerodynamic drag will see 400-500wh/mi or 250-400wh/km. So with a healthy 24kwh battery pack (common size for conversions, in the US often obtained from a wrecked/surplus nissan leaf) you would see range of about 65 to 80km. Efficiency can vary a lot though based on road conditions, driving speed, road surface, temperature and other factors. If you have smooth highways and not much hills that is ideal. If you have rough surfaced roads and a lot of hills, your efficiency could be considerably less.

As long as you keep the transmission and you do not expect blistering performance powering the vehicle would be a 9" or 11" diameter DC motor (medium to large forklift motor) or a similar sized AC motor if you can find an appropriate one. Siemens made a lot of EV traction motors but they are hard to come by and expensive, and the inverters are even more expensive. If you will be driving a lot of hills or a lot of accelerating and decelerating from reasonable speeds, an AC drive will improve your efficiency and safety via regenerative braking. A lot of people are looking at putting drive units (motor/transaxle/inverter) from wrecked EVs into other cars, but this requires being able to interface with the automotive electronics (CAN bus, etc) so its not happening a lot yet, and such components (except from a tesla) might be too small for your pickup, unless you play games like running small wheels to increase effective gear ratio.

In the US it would cost $10-$15K to do a conversion on something like an S-10 pickup (about 2500kg GVW) using a nissan leaf battery pack, 9" DC motor and midrange but good quality charger, BMS, etc.

Good luck.


----------

